# Best Buds 4 Life



## BestBuds4Life (Nov 27, 2018)

Sunday morning, I lost my best friend of more than 14 years.

Words cannot do justice to how much she meant to me. From the day we first met back when I was 9 years old to this cold rainy December morning.

She was my sunshine when skies were gray and was my rock to hold onto when times got rough. She helped me through the darkest times of my life while also helping me create such joy & happiness throughout my life in so many ways.

She taught me what it truly means to love someone unconditionally and that true happiness is not determined by money or your environment, but by simply being around those you love.

Daphne, you were too perfect for this world, and most of all, you were far too perfect to grace someone like me with your presence. I feel so incredibly blessed to have had the time with you that I did, and I will forever cherish every moment.

In your absence, my heart now has a hole the likes of which I’ve never known before. But you have also left me with an extraordinary example of what it means to live a truly beautiful life. And as I promised you, that is my purpose now, to try and live up to that example that you set for me as best I possibly can, that is... until we meet again .

If anyone reading this would be so kind as to say a prayer for my girl, I would be forever grateful.

She had a brain tumor (meningioma) that was discovered very recently and deteriorated very rapidly. The pressure from the tumor was beginning to cause her significant pain & discomfort. She has taken so much suffering away from me, it is the least I can do to do the same for her.

For anyone else who has a dog with a Meningioma near the pituitary gland or actual tumor on the Pituitary Gland, there is a very special operation that might be of some help. My girl wasn't able to hold on long enough and I wasn't going to make her suffer, but hopefully this info might be able to help someone else out there. Thus, I included all the info I had in another post titled "Potential Treatment for Meningioma, Cushing's Disease, and Tumors of Pituitary Gland".

#ILoveYouDaph #AlwaysAndForever #UntilWeMeetAgain


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Daphne. Your tribute to her made me cry. Most of us here have experienced the grief of losing a big part of our hearts. I hope you find comfort in thinking about the great life you gave each other. You will always miss her but it will not always hurt as bad as it does now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious Daphne, she was beautiful. 
I can tell from your words how special she was, you shared so many wonderful memories.

My thoughts are with you, sending prayers for Daphne 



Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Daphne. May you be comforted by all the lovely times you had together. I've sent you a PM about adding her to the Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Daphne. Your tribute is so beautiful and sounds like you were lucky to have found each other. Prayers going out to Daphne, may she Rest In Peace.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Praying for God’s comfort for you


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

What a beautiful tribute and beautiful pictures of you and Daphne. It must have been a wonderful life growing up together. May your special memories help you through this difficult time. I'm so sorry.


----------



## JConnell12 (Nov 29, 2018)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## amyb (Feb 22, 2019)

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful post. I am so very sorry for your loss. It is heartbreaking. Your words rang so true for me, and as I neared the end, even truer. I lost my boy Buddy at 14 1/2 on 2/21/19, just a couple of days ago, from a brain meningioma that was recently diagnosed and seemed to have had a similar experience to Daphne. It was terrible, and I am lost without him. Thank you for saying what I have not been able to, and what those around me don't seem to understand. It's comforting to know I'm not crazy in the depth of my feelings. It was just the two of us the past few years, which only grew our bond that much stronger, and my house no longer feels like a home. He taught me so much, I don't think I've ever loved a person this much and I hope so much that I get to see him again. My prayers are with you and Daphne. Maybe they'll find each other up there...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your best friends, BestBuds4Life and amyb many of us here have felt this pain and understand. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------

